# New Guy-saying hey



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Good riding in the vid


----------



## GODSPE3D (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks man, 
heres another video from last week. its gopro helmet cam which i cant stand but some friends wanted me to do it so...
YouTube - Hyland Hills 2011 GoPro


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice man, you're a good rider. That park always looks fun...i've been watching alot of the Danimals vids from there, I don't know if you know who they are


----------

